# New Pet Pigeon HELP!



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys I need help i used to be on this site a while ago but i left for some personal reasons but i never stopped my love for pigeons. Well tonight i got a call from my uncle for me to come over an it was dark but i saw this white bird in a 10 gallon aquarium an im like WTF?  so he came out turned the light on an its a Tagged Homing bird so im just like :O he told me it was mine an im like but its tagged wth. Apparently the bird got confused during flight an stopped an stayed on a power line an he shot it with a bb gun i got so freaking angry with him but you cant undo something thats already done i had an idea of where the bird came from an i took it over there an the guy was an idiot he said yea its my bird but now its injured hes not gonna have the same speed as before so you can keep him. So thats the story the bird doesnt seem to be in any pain he still opens an moves his wings an hes very very tame an likes to be petted (i think) but either way he doesnt like an peck u an he just lets u do it. Ive always wanted a White Homing Pigeon but i have NOO CAGE FOR IT an what its in now has no space an no top so i need one like URGENT an i suck at building so if there anyone local to Baton Rouge, LA that can help me out id greatly a appreciate an no im not begging are anything i just really wannt keep it but i have no wood no tools no supplys and idk what im gonna go his wound will be healed soon an once he's able to fly i just dont know how its gonna be without a cage so any word of advice are anything would help me right now ty.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

A true pigeon man in the making right there!!! Careful you got the bug in you!!! I hope this all works out for you!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://gulfport.craigslist.org/grd/4506212615.html

http://neworleans.craigslist.org/grd/4457471094.html

I found these on craigslist in your area keep looking I'll bet you can find more.
Dave


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

ty im checking those out an ill be giving calls in the am


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the second one the best you could take a chair in with you and just sit with you new friend, maybe even get him/her a mate,
Dave


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes me to but its gonna be hard to get it here but its perfect. For what i wanted haha wonder if i can get them to deliver jk but yea imma give them a call


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

its been sold >.<


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

where was the bird shot?
its either the angle of the photo or this birds wing looks like its drooping?
If so- the wing needs to be wrapped properly or the bone will not heal correctly and the bird will not fly again


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

gingerpoo said:


> where was the bird shot?
> its either the angle of the photo or this birds wing looks like its drooping?
> If so- the wing needs to be wrapped properly or the bone will not heal correctly and the bird will not fly again


It was on the tip of his left right but i dont see his arm slopping ill get another pick once my phones charges of his wing an injuries i didnt think it was that serious but what would i know loli wouldnt know how to wrap a birds wing so maybe he need to go to the vet


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That's to bad you'll just have to keep searching craigslist
Dave


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

Bid of an update ihv been treating his wound an he seems to be doing better hes flapping them not an trying to get out of what i have him in an thats great but also bad cus once he realizes oh hey i can fly again idk what im gonna do with him until i get his loft. Ihv got in touch with a few pigeon guys in my area an im really trying hard to get something for him.


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

His Injury on the wing i dont think its gonna stop him from flying cus what i saw today when cleaning it he didnt have a problem getting away from me lol. How do you hold him securely when i took his band off today i didnt think he liked it cus never when i picked him up before he tried to get away from me. an plus i dont wanna hurt him an hold him where his injury is at. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

rcwms90 said:


> It was on the tip of his left right but i dont see his arm slopping ill get another pick once my phones charges of his wing an injuries i didnt think it was that serious but what would i know loli wouldnt know how to wrap a birds wing so maybe he need to go to the vet


Tip of his left right

Which?

Hard to see from your pics but his right wrist seems to have an issue. It that where he's hurt?


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

so sorry my typos are horrible ill get a better pic now but update he flew a little today i wanna give him a bath an clean it but i dont really know how my moms been dealing with putting meds on him an stuff. Its really now as bad as it looks but when he was shot he wasnt cleaned so blood went everywhere im assuming which pisses me off cus everywhere else hes so pretty an white but thats the update heres the pic yes its his right wing. http://gyazo.com/091ca191cc9c47f6f7ebeaf77de09c03 if image doesnt load just click the link


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the injury, just make him a nice loft and then find him or her a mate. should be the start of a wonderful relationship and hobby.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

rcwms90 said:


> heres the pic yes its his right wing. http://gyazo.com/091ca191cc9c47f6f7ebeaf77de09c03


Thanks for uploading a better photo.
It looks like your bird was shot thru or near the carpal (like our wrist)
There are some pretty fine bones there that often fuse solid if they break and the bird will not be able to fly like normal. 

But this may actually mean he ends up being a more friendly bird as he won't be able to evade being caught by you as easily. I'm glad your mom is putting some meds on it to help the flesh would heal more quickly.

Thanks for helping him out. Sad someone would shoot him

(Pic via http://www.paulnoll.com/Oregon/Birds/Avian-Skeleton.jpg)


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Ive been letting him out an he been running around the house everynow an then an i been feeding him this wild bird food. But idk whats the real food i should buy him an i need something here he cant get into his food an water. Cus hes making a mess out of it.


----------

